
First 10nm Cannon Lake Laptop Spotted Online: Lenovo Ideapad 330 for $449 - rbanffy
https://www.anandtech.com/show/12749/first-10nm-cannon-lake-laptop-spotted-online-lenovo-ideapad-330-for-449
======
kristianp
[https://ark.intel.com/products/136863/Intel-
Core-i3-8121U-Pr...](https://ark.intel.com/products/136863/Intel-
Core-i3-8121U-Processor-4M-Cache-up-to-3_20-GHz?q=8121U)

